# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Transformation BPMN en BPEL

## [xyz]cityhunter

Bonjour  tous, 

voil je suis confront  ce problme o j'ai dj pu passer des semaines  mditer et  faire des recherches : aucun rsultat !

Voici donc mon travail  accomplir :

J'ai pu raliser plusieurs exemples de diagrammes BPMN, maintenant l'objectif consiste  *Dployer les processus modliss dans un moteur dexcution des processus mtier (BPEL) 
slectionner. On prcisera en particulier lintgration dans le moteur dexcution des
activits humaines, des activits automatises, et des interfaces avec un systme
dinformation existant.*

J'ai en effet commencer mon travail sur l'outil de Modlisation *Modelio*, les diagrammes BPMN sont termins, mais je ne trouve pas comment les dployer dans un processus BPEL.

Voici mes questions :
*
- Savez-vous comment procder  ce deploiement ?

- Si non, avez-vous un autre outil  me proposer ? (avec un tutoriel d'accompagnement sur le deploiement BPMN/BPEL).*

Je vous remercie de votre lecture  tous, et attend impatiemment votre rponse.

----------


## salwa17

Je voudrais savoir si vous avez trouv un moyen pour transformer votre diagramme BPMN au BPEL SVP  ? 
Je dois faire le mme travail dans mon doctorat svp.
Merci votre retour

----------

